# Schattenschneide



## Sentu89 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffed Community,

ich hab eine kleine Frage zu der Epischen Axt Schattenschneide und zwar ist meine Frage ob man diese Axt bereits nach der ersten Quest Die Heiligen und die Verderbten bekommt, oder erst zu einem späteren Quest-Zeitpunkt.

Gruß Calimehtar


----------



## Noxiel (29. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/5651/Wor...um-Schattengram


----------



## Sentu89 (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, aber natürlich hab ich die Zusammenfassung von Buffed bereits mehrmals durchgelesen.
Jedoch wird mir nicht klar an welcher stelle ich Schattenschneide als festes Item bekomme da es bereits in der Quest Erfüllt mit unheiliger Macht erwähnt wird dass man mit dieser Waffe Professor Seuchenmord töten muss, aber in der Quest Ein Seelenschmaus hört es sich 
für mich dannach an das man sie erst an dieser Stelle bekommt.

Gruß Calimehtar


----------



## dodrio (29. Dezember 2009)

wo bekommt man die q??


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Dezember 2009)

Annehmbar ab Äscherne Verdikt freundlich in ICC


----------

